# How to blend in the ceiling gap after wall removal



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

I removed two walls during the bathroom remodel and replaced the ~5" gap with drywall strips then filled with joint compound, I'll need to fill in more to level with the surrounding ceiling ... is this a good way to do it? 

What's the best way (new 1/4" drywall on ceiling?)? 

How should I fill the gap between new drywall/ceiling?

How should I match texture on the ceiling (Is that popcorn?)

Thank you.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Stephen S. said:


> I removed two walls during the bathroom remodel and replaced the ~5" gap with drywall strips then filled with joint compound, I'll need to fill in more to level with the surrounding ceiling ... is this a good way to do it?
> 
> What's the best way (new 1/4" drywall on ceiling?)?
> 
> ...



yes that is a great way to do it. just fill it with mud. let each coat dry. feather it out nicely. remember it is a patch and if you are an amateur, it may always look like a patch. it is very hard to tell what type of ceiling texture you have. I can't tell weather it is popcorn or a weird orange peel spatter.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Often the easiest way to get a good patch like that is to cut out more drywall----The place you are trying to repair already has corner tape and three coats of mud---

Cut that area open to about 16 inches (or whatever structure is close to that size.)

Now you will be butting new drywall to clean old drywall.---If you try to patch that as is you will have a thick spot that you will not be able to hide.----Mike----


----------

